# Loud hum while accelerating



## Onianchee (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

I am the proud new owner of a 2015 Cruze LTZ and i love it.

I've had it for two weeks, and have noticed a loud noise while accelerating. It wasn't like this for the first week. Its almost like a hum. I know this car has a turbo, and while ive never had a car with a turbo i don't think its supposed to sound like this. I figured id post here before going into the dealer and potentially looking foolish.

Here is a link to a youtube video i published. if anyone can take a listen and let me know what you think. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXmptsHVP4s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That sounds like it could be a bearing somewhere in the serpentine belt area, have the dealer check it out as it is a warranty issue.


----------



## Onianchee (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response. I'll certainly bring it in.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm thinking you have a brake or fuel line rubbing the firewall a transfering the vibration into the cabin.....several members had this happen in the past.....weird noise...only on acceleration.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Onianchee,

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new Cruze LTZ! Definitely don't hesitate to visit the dealership for any of your questions or concerns. They're in the best position to verify whether or not there's a potential issue with your vehicle. With that being said, we're also here to address any questions you may have and can even reach out to your dealership if necessary. Feel free to PM us your VIN and contact info if you ever need anything.


Best,

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Let us know if you find a resolution. Mine sounds similar to that when accelerating it through the lower gears in my automatic. Thought it was normal as only used to here it in second or third, now it is consistent from first through third then disappears during fourth gear. Not sure if the noise is gone at that point or everything else going on drowns it out by that point. Sounds like a mini 18 wheeler doing a hard pull lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mdubord1024 said:


> Let us know if you find a resolution. Mine sounds similar to that when accelerating it through the lower gears in my automatic. Thought it was normal as only used to here it in second or third, now it is consistent from first through third then disappears during fourth gear. Not sure if the noise is gone at that point or everything else going on drowns it out by that point. Sounds like a mini 18 wheeler doing a hard pull lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Maybe you could get a technician at your dealership to ride along with you on a test drive, mdubord1024? It's helpful to have a second set of ears when trying to pinpoint intermittent noises. If there's anything we can do to help we're just a private message away!

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

You figure it out? I'm having a similar problem


----------



## bhaskaran (Sep 16, 2017)

I have the same problem too. Mine is 2013 model LTZ VCDI. It has done30K miles.


----------



## bhaskaran (Sep 16, 2017)

Drape28 said:


> You figure it out? I'm having a similar problem


I have 1.7 LTZ VCDi 6-speed manual 2013 model with 30K miles, owned from new . I am beginning to hear similar noice. It is more like low-frequency Bass kind of noise at gear 2 and 3. On motorway speeds, it is not clear if the sound has gone away or all other noises overpower it. Any suggestions or ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh sorry never saw this but yeah it was an a/c hose mounted in an awkward position and they just rearranged it and the noise went away


----------



## timkessling (Mar 12, 2019)

I also have a noise while accelerating, but your video is unavailable for me to listen and compare. This noise is very frustrating and affecting the power.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

timkessling said:


> I also have a noise while accelerating, but your video is unavailable for me to listen and compare. This noise is very frustrating and affecting the power.


Shoot a video and start a new post for ideas 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timkessling (Mar 12, 2019)

I did earlier today

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

timkessling said:


> I did earlier today
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Add a link to the new post here.


----------



## timkessling (Mar 12, 2019)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/240657-noise-while-accelerating.html

I am starting to think it may be something with one of the pulleys. It mainly only happens when a load is applied to the engine and getting on the throttle.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Evap purge solenoid clicking


*


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If it is happening under power it could be in the transmission of diff, or even a CV joint wearing.


----------



## Mrdano1980 (Sep 21, 2019)

Onianchee said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am the proud new owner of a 2015 Cruze LTZ and i love it.
> 
> ...


Hello did you ever fix the problem my car just started doing that noise. I checked the wheel bearings and they seem fine, just looking for some help thanks


----------



## gaterj (Dec 20, 2021)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Maybe you could get a technician at your dealership to ride along with you on a test drive, mdubord1024? It's helpful to have a second set of ears when trying to pinpoint intermittent noises. If there's anything we can do to help we're just a private message away!
> 
> Amber N.
> Chevrolet Customer Care


 ive been reading at one dude said the water pump will get dry due to a leaky foot valve.it will come and go.you might put it in drive with emergency brake and put your ear near the water pump.it might have an issue


----------

